# Historical Fiction recommendations requested



## shalom israel (Dec 8, 2009)

I just went through a few of Ken Follett books, Pillars of the Earth, World without End and A Dangerous Fortune. Loved them!!!! Any recommendations of similar books that deal with the middle ages and up to the 1800s?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The recently Kindleized "The Name of the Rose" by Umberto Eco is set in a monastery in the middle ages.  It's a lot more dense than Follet, though.

Philippa Gregory is known for her historical fiction which includes "The Other Boleyn Girl."

Sharon Kay Penman also writes historical fiction, but at the moment most of her books have been pulled from the Kindle format.  And the couple that are available are almost $20!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Here are a couple of Kindleboard authors:

Jeffry Hepple (I just started one of his so I can't say whether it'll be good, bad, etc)
Margaret Lake (Haven't read hers yet)
and
A UK author:
Michael Jecks I've read a couple from his series.  Not all are Kindlelized.  I didn't read them in order although there are two or so main recurring characters.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bernard Cornwell's novels might be of interest to you. The below is available in Israel but not in the US.



I particularly enjoyed his Sharpe's series about the Napoleonic Wars.

Here's a list of his books on Amazon. Not all are available on Kindle.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

New York by Rutherford is very good.

http://www.amazon.com/New-York-The-Novel-ebook/dp/B002PMVY3I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280757899&sr=1-1


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

This one is fabulous, funny and exciting. Set in the Middle Ages, a young girl dresses as a boy and sets off in search of the king (Henry II) in order to recover her inheritance. She falls in with Richard the Lionheart and ends up on Crusade. Sadly, the sequels don't measure up.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51l2ryzFfbL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-18,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't read Follett so don't know how the similar the styles are, but these are all good historical novels available on Kindle:

Shogun (Feudal Japan)
The Other Boleyn Girl (Tudors)
Lonesome Dove (American West)
The Ruby in Her Navel (12th century Europe)
The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet (Japan in early 1800s)
In the Company of the Courtesan (Renaissance Europe)
Enchantress of Florence (Renaissance Florence and Mughal India)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Shalom, do you like action/adventure, biographical, HF with an element of romance? I enjoyed _World Without End_, too. It's a bit unique in that the theme of the cathedral-building is a major element in the story which spans decades.

Philippa Gregory does a great job with biographical HF. In addition to _The Other Boleyn Girl_ I also enjoyed _The Boleyn Inheritance_ and _The White Queen_. Bernard Cornwell is great if you lean toward action/adventure. His Saxon Tales series (about Uhtred of Bebbanburg) set in the time of Alfred the Great are my favorites of his.

Two more recent ones by debut authors that I liked were:
_Die a Dry Death_, by Greta van der Rol - about the wreck of the Batavia off the coast of Australia, late 17th century, and...
_A Cruel Harvest, _by Paul Reid - set in Ireland and Morocco, about two lovers ripped apart when pirates raid an Irish village.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I really liked "Mistress of the Art of Death" by Arianna Franklin.  It's wonderfully written, set in the Middle Ages and features a female protagonist trained as a physician in Salerno, who is recruited by Henry II of England.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

One of my recent favorites:  about Richard III.

This entire trilogy about Josephine Bonaprte was also quite good:   

(Note: DTB links)

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Here are a couple of Kindleboard authors:
> 
> Jeffry Hepple (I just started one of his so I can't say whether it'll be good, bad, etc)


I loved Jeff's early American series starting with the revolutionary war.

Gone for a Soldier
Land of the Free
Home of the Brave


----------



## Five String (Jun 6, 2010)

Patrick O'Brian is one of my favorites, but I don't think any of his books are available electronically. Any of his books are excellent, about a British sea captain and a British intelligence agent in the Napoleonic wars. Bernard Cornwell comes well recommended, as the prior posts show, and once again, try any of them. I never thought he was that great, although I've read a good number of them, most notably Redcoat, about the American Revolution.

I recommend Timeline by Michael Crichton. It's not strictly historical fiction, but it involves time travel to the 1300's. I studied pre-modern history in college and I really clicked with Crichton's view of that period of history - how actual events were likely wildly different from received scholarly wisdom.

I'm glad you started this thread because I'm a fan myself and I'm getting some great suggestions.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm about 3/4 through Cathedral in the Sea by Idefonso Falcones - it was originally written in Spanish. Set in 1300s Spain, it reminds me of Pillars a little bit. I'm really enjoying it.

http://www.amazon.com/Cathedral-Sea-Novel-ebook/dp/B0013TPVRO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280840667&sr=1-1


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

One of my favorite recent books was The Seamstress, by Frances de Pontes Peebles.


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

I also second the Sharps books, I really enjoyed them. They also have BCC mini-series you can watch as well. If you wan't to go further back than the middle ages try _Gates of Fire_ by Steven Pressfield. It is about the battle of Thermopylae and it is very moving. If you want to stick with the middle ages there is another really great book... what was it called.....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Five String said:


> I recommend Timeline by Michael Crichton. It's not strictly historical fiction, but it involves time travel to the 1300's. I studied pre-modern history in college and I really clicked with Crichton's view of that period of history - how actual events were likely wildly different from received scholarly wisdom.


I really enjoyed Timeline as well! It's been years, but I remember thoroughly enjoying it!

I also really liked...



Takes place in 1096... was probably my favorite James Patterson novel.


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Nice of you, Maria, to introduce Kindle boards authors.

MariaESchneider (check out Maria's detective stories) introduces Jeffry Hepple, novels about the Texas Revolution/MexAm War and the American Revolution. Also Margaret Lake, a couple of novels set in medieval England. I'll forthwith download samples of all of them.

Also, from Kindle Boards: Threads, by Nell Gavin. The story of Anne Boleyn and Henry VIII. Also a wonderful chapter on the life of jongleurs, touring acting and circus groups in France and Belgium in the Middle Ages.

http://www.amazon.com/Threads-Reincarnation-Anne-Boleyn-ebook/dp/B0011DDQRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A6U6H3H6WHQPH&s=digital-text&qid=1280968006&sr=1-1

Non-kindle boards, but a great book is Pompeii by Robert Harris.

http://www.amazon.com/Pompeii-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B000FBJF3M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A6U6H3H6WHQPH&s=digital-text&qid=1280968507&sr=1-1

I recommend the book, but not the back cover. The back cover has a long quote from the London Times. It starts out "blazingly exciting&#8230; Pompeii pulsates with sultry tension." Ok, that's not bad. But the closing sequence, the reviewer tells us, is&#8230; "a pulse-rate-speeding masterpiece of suffocating suspense and searing action. It's hard to imagine a more thoroughgoingly enjoyable thriller."

Don't worry. Harris is a much better writer than the reviewer. And yes, "pulse-rate-speeding" and "thoroughgoingly" are single words!

Aside from the excitement, the characters are very well done, you have some fascinating appearances from Pliny the Elder and Younger, and you really get a feel for the inner workings of the Roman Empire.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you, Mark. I hope you enjoy.

I know you'll enjoy Jeff's work. I've read them all. A great combo of historical and action/adventure.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

911jason said:


> I really enjoyed Timeline as well! It's been years, but I remember thoroughly enjoying it!
> 
> I also really liked...
> 
> ...


I have to say, I've been really dissapointed with Patterson lately, to the point I don't even pick his books up anymore - but I LOVED this book!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Jen said:


> I have to say, I've been really dissapointed with Patterson lately, to the point I don't even pick his books up anymore - but I LOVED this book!


Me too Jen! I haven't read a single Patterson novel since I got my Kindle a year ago... and even before that, they were such quick reads that I wouldn't buy them, I'd just wait for a friend at work who always had them to let me borrow them.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Haven't check to see if they are on Kindle yet but some of my all-time favorites are "Shogun" by James Clavell (read it twice) "The Source" James Michener (three times), and "The Killer Angels" by Michael Schaara twice).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harry Shannon said:


> Haven't check to see if they are on Kindle yet but some of my all-time favorites are "Shogun" by James Clavell (read it twice) "The Source" James Michener (three times), and "The Killer Angels" by Michael Schaara twice).


I've read The Source several times myself and twice on the Kindle.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

All three are on Kindle!


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd recommend any of Tracy Chevalier's books. I just saw her at a reading and book signing the other night. She really does a lot of research for her books.


----------



## Lafittewriter (Aug 6, 2010)

I love "Gates of Fire" by Steven Pressfield. Tells the story of Thermopylae, ancient Sparta. Very well done.

My book, Lafitte's Black Box, brings colonial New Orleans history into play. The story centers around the pirate, Jean Lafitte who was the last American pirate. Should be a quick, fun read if you are interested.


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

I second the Gates of Fire. If you want to get into the life of Ancient Greece, Pressfield is your guy. The history is excellent, the story-telling superb. But it can get gory. No punches are pulled.

Gates of Fire is the story of Thermopylae.

Tides of War is the story of Alcibiades, possibly my favorite for capturing the people and the essentials of the Golden Age of Greece.

Alexander-Virtues of War is now officially on my TBR list, as is The Afghan Campaign. No, not that Afghan campaign. This one is 2,300 years ago, Alexander again.

http://www.amazon.com/Gates-of-Fire-ebook/dp/B000NJL7QO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=A6U6H3H6WHQPH&s=digital-text&qid=1281236957&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/Tides-of-War-ebook/dp/B000NJL7QY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A6U6H3H6WHQPH&s=digital-text&qid=1281236957&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.com/Alexander-Virtues-War-ebook/dp/B003PJ6FW0/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=A6U6H3H6WHQPH&s=digital-text&qid=1281236957&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.com/Afghan-Campaign-novel-ebook/dp/B000JMKNME/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A6U6H3H6WHQPH&s=digital-text&qid=1281236957&sr=1-3


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ARGH how could I forget "Gates of Fire?" Great novel indeed. Thanks for the other tips.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Into the Woods by David Wood is historical fiction novel set in colonial America.


----------



## flameweaver (Aug 4, 2010)

Mark Ledbetter said:


> I second the Gates of Fire. If you want to get into the life of Ancient Greece, Pressfield is your guy. The history is excellent


Really? Pressfield lost me when he had his characters looking at blueprints.

I do second the recommendation of the "Ariana Franklin" http://tinyurl.com/2wzhjf3 books, of which there are now 5, all available on Kindle. You do know that "Ariana Franklin" is a pseudonym for Diana Norman? Three of her historical books are also available for Kindle - unfortunately they are her most recent ones, which IMHO aren't as good as the earlier books like The Vizard Mask and Daughter of Lir - both, sadly, OP. I hope Amazon will resurrect the older books for the Kindle.

Another author I really enjoy is Judith Merkle Riley, http://tinyurl.com/38dzjzr especially her medieval series A Vision of Light, In Pursuit of the Green Lion, and The Water Devil, all available on Kindle.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

If you are interested in 20th century history starting with WWI, I recommend Homer & Langley by E.L. Doctorow. Also by this author Ragtime similar time period, and The March which takes place during the Civil War.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

I love "I, Claudius" by Robert Graves. It's known as "arguably the best historical fiction ever written." It's about Ancient Rome, and the emperors who ruled during the lifetime of Claudius, who outlived them all despite everyone's earnest efforts to kill anyone in sight of the throne. Claudius survives solely because he has a limp and a stutter, so none of the assassins view him as a threat. He eventually inherits the entire mess by default. The chapters on Caligula will raise the hair on your arms.


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

Harry Turtledove writes a lot of 'Alternate History' books. The one I enjoyed most was The Guns of the South, although it borderlines a little bit of sci-fi into it, it's very entertaining. Some of these might be slightly more modern wars/events than what you're wanting (the Civil War for instance), but worth checking out if you think you'd like them.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

DYB said:


> Sharon Kay Penman also writes historical fiction, but at the moment most of her books have been pulled from the Kindle format. And the couple that are available are almost $20!


I noticed that too! I was hugely disappointed. What's going on?

Jean Plaidy is another big name in historical fiction, I don't think anyone has mentioned her yet? Not all her stuff is available on Kindle yet, especially the middle ages stuff, but there's still a lot to pick from.


----------



## Lafittewriter (Aug 6, 2010)

"I, Claudius" by Robert Graves sounds fantastic. I will make sure to put it on my to read list.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Ooh! And have to add another--the book I'm reading now. It's a great history of now-forgotten Isaias Hellman, a Jew who emigrated from Germany to L.A. mid-19th-century and seemed to have a hand in anything exciting related to CA history. He turns out to be the Forrest Gump or Zelig of CA history. Fascinating. Esp if you're from CA, like I am.

Unfortunately it's not on Kindle, but I got it at the library.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

What about Margaret George? She writes about many of history's biggies, including Hentry VIII, Cleopatra, Mary, Queen of Scots, Mary Magdalene, etc.

Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=margaret+george&x=0&y=0&ih=9_2_1_1_0_0_0_1_0_2.16_120&fsc=12

I read "Mary, Queen of Scotland and The Isles" and a bit of "Mary, Called Magdalene." Wonderful!

Karen


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

If you don't mind adult themes, Salman Rushdie's "The Enchantress of Florence" is amazing. Also, Michael Chabon is basically a master when it comes to historical fiction. I recommend "The Adventures of Kavalier and Clay" and I'm curious about "Gentlemen of the Road" though I haven't read it myself yet.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> What about Margaret George? She writes about many of history's biggies, including Hentry VIII, Cleopatra, Mary, Queen of Scots, Mary Magdalene, etc.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=margaret+george&x=0&y=0&ih=9_2_1_1_0_0_0_1_0_2.16_120&fsc=12
> ...


Margaret George is very hit and miss with me - I LOVED "Autobiography of Henry VIII" and "Memoirs of Cleopatra" but I couldn't finish "Mary, Queen of Scotland and the Isles" or "Mary, Called Magdalene". "Helen of Troy" was good but not great. In April she is releasing one on Elizabeth I, I'll only read it if it comes out on Kindle.


----------



## shalom israel (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks all, I've downloaded a few of the recommendations. I go through phases where I devour certain period pieces. So, for a long time I had a fascination with China after the rise of Mao. It was just amazing to me how so many people could be manipulated and cowed into submission. Of course, not many people know how many millions were murdered or whose deaths were caused by Mao and his crew. It's the same fascination I have with North Korea, how a few can rule over their people. I can't imagine one day without freedom.

Russia during Tsarist times. Slavery in the Americas. Of course, being Jewish and Israeli, lots of Holocaust material, Israeli history. Just finished a book on the Inquisition (scary stuff in the supposed name of religion) 

I read my Amazon books on my iPad. Its addictive, I probably buy several books a week.


----------



## VanillaEps (May 5, 2010)

I'm currently reading The Terror by Dan Simmons.  Interesting considering the current events that recently popped up regarding Franklin's lost expedition.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> Michael Chabon is basically a master when it comes to historical fiction. I recommend "The Adventures of Kavalier and Clay" and I'm curious about "Gentlemen of the Road" though I haven't read it myself yet.


I haven't read Adventures of Kavalier and Clay yet, but I've read The Final Solution, which is utterly amazing. One scene is written from the parrot's POV. I know that sounds crazy, but it is totally believable. I also read The Yiddish Policemen's Union which supposes that the Jews settled not in the Holy Land but in Alaska. Also very good, tho I liked the one with the parrot better. It's much shorter. The Yiddish Policemen's Union was much longer and a bit repetitive in places. Needed some editing I think.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

One of my favorites is, _Pompeii_, by Robert Harris. A compelling account of the last day of Pompeii--filled with suspense.

I also love, _The Physician_, by Noah Gordon. An epic set in the middle-ages, following a man's journey from England to Persia in order to learn the secrets of healing medicine.

Funny, I wasn't crazy about history in school--but it's always come alive for me through stories: Greek Drama, Shakespeare, novels. That's why I believe fiction often paints a truer picture than mere accounting of facts.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Music & Mayhem said:


> I haven't read Adventures of Kavalier and Clay yet, but I've read The Final Solution, which is utterly amazing. One scene is written from the parrot's POV. I know that sounds crazy, but it is totally believable. I also read The Yiddish Policemen's Union which supposes that the Jews settled not in the Holy Land but in Alaska. Also very good, tho I liked the one with the parrot better. It's much shorter. The Yiddish Policemen's Union was much longer and a bit repetitive in places. Needed some editing I think.


Oh, I loved Yiddish Policeman's Union--thought it was so imaginative and thought-provoking and had great atmosphere. So if I liked that, I'll probably really love Kavalier and Clay.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Lafittewriter said:


> "I, Claudius" by Robert Graves sounds fantastic. I will make sure to put it on my to read list.


You will absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I really enjoyed Bernard Cornwell's Saxon series:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Kingdom-ebook/dp/B000FC2RR2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## VanillaEps (May 5, 2010)

Nell Gavin said:


> I love "I, Claudius" by Robert Graves. It's known as "arguably the best historical fiction ever written." It's about Ancient Rome, and the emperors who ruled during the lifetime of Claudius, who outlived them all despite everyone's earnest efforts to kill anyone in sight of the throne. Claudius survives solely because he has a limp and a stutter, so none of the assassins view him as a threat. He eventually inherits the entire mess by default. The chapters on Caligula will raise the hair on your arms.


I read the book during the summer between freshman and sophomore years in high school. I hated summer reading, but I loved that book. I'd love to re-read it.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 13, 2010)

I, Claudius
The Sunne in Splendour
The Daughter of Time (Josephine Tey)
are all top of the list for all-time favourites.


----------

